# Solved: Bad Pool Header



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello. I upgraded from Vista Ultimate to Wondows 7 Ultimate and have been using it for a few weeks now and all has been fine until today. For some reason after coming out of sleep my computer crashed with the Bad_Pool_Header blue screen. Now everytime I attempt to start it NORMALLY it will crash while showing the Microsoft Windows logo that flashes (sorta) and have the same bad_pool_header error. I can, however start and successfully use the computer in safe mode. I have seen other threads with this problem but the suggestions there did not particularly help. Thanks for your time I appreciate any suggestions and help.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Have you tried clean boot troubleshooting? 

Any upgrades to Windows or programs? AV for example?


----------



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and yes, I have tried clean booting. And I tried it again under your suggestion. However, as usual it still failed at start up and still works in safe mode. I can not think of any program updates on that day as the problem occurred several minutes after I woke it up from sleep from that previous night. AVG 8 hates me so it very well could be that but I have no idea how to stop it other than uninstalling it or something. I know that iTunes had tried to update before but for some reason would always fail (not a surprise, happens all the time). Could it possibly be a bad driver that boots in normal mode all the time but never in safe mode? Also I've tried removing all internal and external hardware and testing my memory as well with the Windows Memory Diagnostic in Extended mode (memory shouldn't be a problem as with either stick it boots in safe but not normal). Some important info may be that after about 21% that test said there was a hardware problem and then I quit (didn't specify but I cant see it being my memory,but then again it does test the memory). The last thing I could think of is a HDD problem which I've had before but it never prevented me from booting, it would just stop running during a Windows (Vista) session usually shortly after I logged in and I would have to reboot and sometimes it would be OK. I fixed that with the check disk function which now doesn't show properly due to the current crashing problem. Please help I appreciate all suggestions.

Oh and by the way, the problems caused by my hard drive may be because that I may have accidentally purchased a refurbished drive. I believe that I may just purchase this one: <http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148433> and reinstall Windows 7 on the new one and then just copy files and (maybe) settings over from the old drive as I was looking to get a new one anyway. Also I feel it best to do a clean install anyway after the tragedy that was Vista (it was having trouble with my hardware configuration) that I upgraded from.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Since the problem just began, have you tried doing a "System Restore" to a prior date?

Run: *rstrui.exe* to access it.

See how many dates precede the problem and try one that is a couple of restore points prior.

You can rule out a NIC problem by trying Safe Mode with Networking support.

If it's a display driver, I don't think you can install from Safe Mode.

To see what changes might have preceded it open the Reliability Monitor in the "Action Center" > Maintenance >> http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/windows-7-reliability-monitor/

I can see if any further clues can be had from the minidumps >>

1 > create a new folder on the desktop and call it "dumpcheck" or whatever you like
2 > navigate to *c:\windows\minidump *and copy the last few minidump files to that folder. *this assumes 'c' is your boot drive, if it is not, subsitute accordingly
3 > *close* the folder and right click on it and select *Send to* _Compressed (zipped) Folder_. 
4 > use the "manage attachments" in the "advanced" reply window to upload that zip file here as an attachment.

This might point us to a non Microsoft driver causing the error, if one exists for it.

If you do not see any minidumps, be sure you are not using any cache cleaner such as CCleaner. Also run *sysdm.cpl* and select Advanced > Startup and Recovery. Make sure "small memory dump" is the one chosen under "write debugging information" and the location should be *%systemroot%\minidump*


----------



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

OK. I tried the minidump suggestion and found quite a few of them as I started the computer out of frustration many times. I have attached the .zip file. I may be unable to reply for a day or two cuz I'm going out of town but all information is welcome. Thanks so much.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

All the "bad pool headers (well I've just looked at 4) finger "AVG"

So I would uninstall that.

I did look at the very first, on the 24th and that was a different fault involving "memory management"'

Limewire was the active process at the time.

BitTorrent and Daemon Tools were there and frankly I would uninstall those as well if removing AVG does not help.

Personally I would go for a System Restore to a date before the 24th, but you can approach this as you see fit.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree w / RR; try system restore. RR is my expert.  :up:


RR:
You can install XFX's video drivers in safe mode. 

Per XFX tech support.
In control panel, programs & features > nVidia. 
Uninstall only the video / graphics driver.
Boot to safe mode w/ networking. 
Download driver sweep from guru 3d
Download the latest graphics driver. 
Note; if you still have problems, consider using an older driver. Some Vista drivers work w / W7. 
Run driver sweep; clean up only the nVidia driver.
Install the nVidia drivers. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

After uninstalling AVG, run their clean up / remover tool.

http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools

I don't know if it will run in safe mode.

?)
RF123


----------



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out AVG for me. I uninstalled it then ran the remover which didn't finish. So I went in and deleted the old AVG folder. Then my computer started like a gem. It's running again thank you SOOO much RR and for the remover, Rain. Now I have one last dilemma, and that is what should I use now for anti-virus, etc. because I loved AVG but now I'm afraid to install it again as I don't want to have this problem again (or was the problem probably caused due to the upgrade from Vista to 7).


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I use Avira personal. It is free. And works really well. I ditched AVG a long time ago due to control limitations and other problems I always had with it.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have AVG Internet Security 9.x installed on my XP, Vista & Win 7 computers, with no problem. Perhaps the issue is with AVG free. 

Some people like chocolate ice cream. Some people like vanilla ice cream. 

Please mark your thread solved when you are satisfied with the status of your system. 

Unsubscribed. 

RF123


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

my AVG was also the free version. So it is possible the limitations are because of that. I have not tried it in a couple years though so it may have been improved in that time. I have also used Avhast. Wasn't really enamoured with that one either. I also do not use the Internet Security Suites but that is by choice.


----------



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

yea my bad rain I usually forget to and yea i was using 8.5 so ill try 9.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Glad to hear it's resolved; I personally switched from AVG (free) to Avast (free) and like it much better -- it uses less CPU time (though slightly more memory) and catches more dodgy sites than AVG did.


You're certainly welcome for the help.


----------

